# Numerology



## dither (Dec 30, 2015)

Prompted by BC's "prophecy" thread.

There was an article in a Daily newspaper this week  that suggested that a person's personslity was dictated by the day of the month on which they were born.

Nonsense, rubbish, absolute rot, defies logic.

Well i read my and i was astounded.

Might even buy the book that the article was peddling.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 30, 2015)

If you give me your date of birth - not necessarily the year even, I am willing to tell you a bit about yourself. How's that?


----------



## aj47 (Dec 30, 2015)

Aquarius said:


> If you give me your date of birth - not necessarily the year even, I am willing to tell you a bit about yourself. How's that?



Only generalities.  Which are true of most people.  There is a wider variation in people than there are in the ten digits.  Even if you include the "doubles" like 11 and 22.

Numbers are (or can be) symbolic though.  No argument there.  For example, three is sometimes considered stable because three points define a plane.  And nine is three threes so it it sometimes considered to be completion (also it's the highest digit).  There are three aspects to the Christian trinity and also three defines a "family" (two parents and a child).


----------



## dither (Dec 30, 2015)

Well mine seemed pretty specific and there were stark differences between some of the descriptions.
It IS easy to latch onto anything that relates but,,, i don't know.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 31, 2015)

*The Day Of Our Birth*
​ 
Every number from one to nine is under the rulership of one the known planets of our solar system. The zero represents the circle of Eternity. The day we were born in any month of the year in itself reveals quite a lot about ourselves and our predestined pathway through life. Together with the wise ones in charge of us, we ourselves chose it a long time ago in the world or light, our true home and resting place after each completed lifetime. We agreed to this pathway as the most suitable one for the further development of the abilities we already possessed, in the hope that in this way our evolutionary pathway would one fine day lead to the fulfilment of our highest potential as a human being on the Earth plane.

The numbers do not MAKE us the way we are, they merely reveal some of the characteristics we had already developed before we entered into our present earthly sojourn. It gives us pointers to who and what we are, i.e. the personality we developed in previous lifetimes.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Do Astrology And Numerology Have Any Power Of Their Own?’ 
 
From ‘Excursions Into Numerology’

* * *
​


----------



## dither (Dec 31, 2015)

Yes, that was it "characteristics" but i can't tell how revealing and right mine was.


----------



## escorial (Dec 31, 2015)

would you care to put the said prophecy up..?..testing,testing..1,2,3


----------



## dither (Dec 31, 2015)

Escorial,
i haven't got the newspaper now and the article was a full two pages.


----------



## Courtjester (Dec 31, 2015)

escorial said:


> would you care to put the said prophecy up..?..testing,testing..1,2,3



Please follow the link below:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3376964/How-day-month-born-defines-personality-Numbers-add-destiny.html
​


----------



## dither (Dec 31, 2015)

Well done CJ,

I'd be interested to see what you guys think of it.


----------



## Gofa (Dec 31, 2015)

To me we are each born with a template and we at best stay in harmony with that.  Numerology is a little more complex than a dozen catergories that only relates to personality. Its a methodology for disclosing influences underlying your life. 
Do i subscribe to it. Nuh.  Do i believe its true and real. Hell yes. 
As a consequence will it be practiced by people of good standing and charlatans alike.  Oh yes


----------



## dale (Dec 31, 2015)

> 11th Highly sensitive and intuitive, you’re a deep and caring person who enjoys uplifting and inspiring other people. But you can also be easily hurt and taken advantage of by others. When you believe in yourself, you can achieve big things.




as probably the most jaded and cynical person i know? i'd have to disagree with the article.


----------



## dither (Dec 31, 2015)

Well,  i couldn't believe how accurately the article described me.
Good to know that the method IS flawed though.


----------



## dale (Dec 31, 2015)

dither said:


> Well,  i couldn't believe how accurately the article described me.
> Good to know that the method IS flawed though.



i just think that horoscope type things are so vague and general that they easily apply to most whoever
is reading them. take mine for instance.....most people do believe they are sensitive and intuitive. most people
do believe they are deep and caring and that they are uplifting and inspiring. and most people have been
taken advantage of sometime in their life. and most people do believe that when they really believe in themselves,
they achieve. so to me? it's all kind of wishy-washy bullshit that most anyone could relate to. except for me
of course. because i'm an idiot.


----------



## dither (Dec 31, 2015)

Put like that how can i disagree?

Apart from your being an idiot of course.


----------



## BobtailCon (Dec 31, 2015)

The thing about those programs is that they usually tell you positive things, or things that would be applicable to anyone. Sort of like those "speak to a dead relative" shows... "I'm looking for a Mike...Mike..Maybe Mat...Matt.....Mathew?" They use very generalized compliments or observations about basic human nature to "read" you.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 31, 2015)

Tosh, bilgiferous drivel - Anyone who believes such twaddle should see a doctor. I can tell without even knowing of your existence that you love your mother/father/children/brother/sister/uncle; and that on some days you wish you had a different job and that if your birthday was on a Wednesday you probably never knew...


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 4, 2016)

Those who are interested in numerology may find the following of interest:

http://www.writingforums.com/threads/133525-Courtjester-s-Food-For-Thought/page57?p=1948497

* * *​ 

​


----------



## Terry D (Jan 4, 2016)

With over 40 calendars currently in use throughout the world, a person's birth date will be different as you move from calendar to calendar giving you different numbers to work with. Even our current Georgian calendar has been modified over the years, so the numbers have changed -- do my traits change with the shifting calendars? Of course not. The date I was born (an arbitrary number with no intrinsic meaning) has no effect on my nature, or personality. It's all foolishness.


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 7, 2016)

I wonder whether my posting of today in the 'Food For Thought' thread might be of interest to some of you. 

Just in case, here is a link for it:

http://www.writingforums.com/thread...Food-For-Thought/page57?p=1949685#post1949685 


:encouragement:

* * *



 ​


----------



## Terry D (Jan 8, 2016)

I would just like, one time, for someone to explain to me how the random visual alignment of stars can have an effect on my life. Just once.


----------



## Blade (Jan 8, 2016)

666 + 666 + 666 + 6 + 6 + 6 = 2016.

Be afraid, be *very *afraid. :devilish:


----------



## LeeC (Jan 8, 2016)

Terry D said:


> I would just like, one time, for someone to explain to me how the random visual alignment of stars can have an effect on my life. Just once.


How about an orientation that directed a Gamma-ray burst in the Milky Way galaxy (I know, not yet observed) towards the Earth, or an alignment that affected the path of a  large astroid to strike us. 

But your point is well taken in our subjective selves looking for "signs."


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 8, 2016)

Blade said:


> 666 + 666 + 666 + 6 + 6 + 6 = 2016.
> 
> Be afraid, be *very *afraid. :devilish:



And I say: 'Do NOT be afraid. There is no need for it. :angel:

For details why, please follow the link below:

http://www.writingforums.com/thread...Food-For-Thought/page57?p=1950384#post1950384

* * *



​


----------



## Terry D (Jan 8, 2016)

LeeC said:


> How about an orientation that directed a Gamma-ray burst in the Milky Way galaxy (I know, not yet observed) towards the Earth, or an alignment that affected the path of a  large astroid to strike us.
> 
> But your point is well taken in our subjective selves looking for "signs."



You got me there, Lee. But I'm still wondering how Venus, a 900 degree ball of rock which spins backward (compared to all other planets) and where it rains hydrocholoric acid, can be considered to = "love, peace, balance, and harmony". I'd also like to know how it can "rule" a constellation (Taurus) whose closest star to Earth is more than 30 light-years away. In my opinion, God doesn't need to rely on mysticism to rule his universe -- he has physics.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 8, 2016)

> still wondering how Venus, a 900 degree ball of rock which spins backward (compared to all other planets) and where it rains hydrocholoric acid, can be considered to = "love, peace, balance, and harmony". I'd also like to know how it can "rule" a constellation (Taurus) whose closest star to Earth is more than 30 light-years away


 Uhmm...(crash, bang.._ouch)_ I'll send you a Zodiac chart. It explains it all there...


----------



## escorial (Jan 9, 2016)

Blade said:


> 666 + 666 + 666 + 6 + 6 + 6 = 2016.
> 
> Be afraid, be *very *afraid. :devilish:




the devil farted in my face the other day.....


----------



## escorial (Jan 9, 2016)

Terry D said:


> I would just like, one time, for someone to explain to me how the random visual alignment of stars can have an effect on my life. Just once.


 
were all made up of stardust man


----------



## BobtailCon (Jan 9, 2016)

escorial said:


> were all made up of stardust man



Nah, we're made of ribs and dirt, man!


----------



## dither (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm with Bobtail on this one but hey!

Each to one's own.

Peace and tolerance peeps.


----------



## dither (Jan 9, 2016)

escorial said:


> the devil farted in my face the other day.....



69?


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 9, 2016)

BobtailCon said:


> Nah, we're made of ribs and dirt, man!



Speak for yourself!


----------



## Terry D (Jan 9, 2016)

escorial said:


> were all made up of stardust man



I'm not sure if you are kidding, or not, but that statement is absolutely accurate. Every element heavier than Helium came from stars.


----------



## BobtailCon (Jan 9, 2016)

Aquarius said:


> Speak for yourself!



....Yup.


----------



## escorial (Jan 9, 2016)

Terry D said:


> I'm not sure if you are kidding, or not, but that statement is absolutely accurate. Every element heavier than Helium came from stars.



it was a light remark to your feelings on astrology.....from my pov one day you will become part of the planet you inhabit..the planets must have an effect on us but not written down in a newspaper to determine any validity in it..that's a given..Terry D


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 10, 2016)

escorial said:


> it was a light remark to your feelings on astrology.....from my pov one day you will become part of the planet you inhabit..the planets must have an effect on us but not written down in a newspaper to determine any validity in it..that's a given..Terry D



The way I understand it is that the material aspect of us, our physical body, is always part of and belongs to the Earth. It is now and will continue to be so when the time for leaving this body behind and for our spirit and soul to pass on - for rest and recuperation - into the world of light, our true home.


----------



## escorial (Jan 10, 2016)

Aquarius said:


> The way I understand it is that the material aspect of us, our physical body, is always part of and belongs to the Earth. It is now and will continue to be so when the time for leaving this body behind and for our spirit and soul to pass on - for rest and recuperation - into the world of light, our true home.




i hope you get there..not yet though......


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 10, 2016)

I most certainly will and that in the not too distant future, I hope. And do you know something? I am looking forward to it and the greater freedom it offers us.


----------



## dither (Jan 10, 2016)

Aquarius said:


> I most certainly will and that in the not too distant future, I hope. And do you know something? I am looking forward to it and the greater freedom it offers us.



I wish you well Aquarius.


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 10, 2016)

dither said:


> I wish you well Aquarius.



Thank you and the same to you, when your time for departure from this plane of life comes round. I look forward to meeting you in the world of light.


----------



## dither (Jan 10, 2016)

Sorry Aquarius i don't see it that way. I'm in the Bobtail camp i suppose.
No offence intended.

It is a nice thought though.


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 10, 2016)

Sorry Dither, but in spite of your beliefs, I feel that we shall be meeting there nonetheless. Let's wait and see.


----------



## dither (Jan 10, 2016)

Aquarius,
absolutely.
I'd like to say that i'd like for nothing better but i'd be lying.
I very much prefer a total end to my existence in whatever shape or form.
I shall be glad to wash my hands of it all.


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 10, 2016)

dither said:


> . . . I shall be glad to wash my hands of it all.



And won't you be surprised when you get to the other side of the veil of consciousness that separates our two world, to find that every bit of the mess you were hoping to have left behind on the Earth plane, will be waiting for you when you return to it in another lifetime?


----------



## BobtailCon (Jan 10, 2016)

Aquarius said:


> I most certainly will and that in the not too distant future, I hope. And do you know something? I am looking forward to it and the greater freedom it offers us.



Did you just say you're going to die soon?


----------



## dither (Jan 10, 2016)

Aquarius said:


> And won't you be surprised when you get to the other side of the veil of consciousness that separates our two world, to find that every bit of the mess you were hoping to have left behind on the Earth plane, will be waiting for you when you return to it in another lifetime?



No way no how,
Aquarius that aint gonna happen.
By the time i've left this,this, _thing, _​this "plane" whatever, i'll have served my time/done my penance, that's it. FINISHED.


----------



## dither (Jan 10, 2016)

Aquarius said:


> Sorry Dither, but in spite of your beliefs, I feel that we shall be meeting there nonetheless. Let's wait and see.



I'm sorry Aquarius, but in spite of your beliefs, i doubt that very much.

If there IS  an "after-life" my heart is set on being a poltergeist, i'm sorry but there it is.


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 11, 2016)

BobtailCon said:


> Did you just say you're going to die soon?



No, not soon - as far as I know. But I will sooner or later, the same as everyone else.


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 11, 2016)

dither said:


> I'm sorry Aquarius, but in spite of your beliefs, i doubt that very much.
> 
> If there IS  an "after-life" my heart is set on being a poltergeist, i'm sorry but there it is.



Let's wait and see what happens, shall we?


----------



## dither (Jan 11, 2016)

That's all any of us can do but i tell you this, i'm not coming back. No way no how.


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 11, 2016)

dither said:


> That's all any of us can do but i tell you this, i'm not coming back. No way no how.



Famous last words - until he found out . . .


----------



## BobtailCon (Jan 11, 2016)

Aquarius said:


> Famous last words - until he found out . . .



You shouldn't pressure people about things you have no evidence of, it's quite ludicrous. There are a million and one predictions of an afterlife, and none can be seen from life-if they're there at all. so there's no point in telling other members where they're going when they're dead.


----------



## dither (Jan 12, 2016)

It really is - as with religion - a matter of faith, and Bobtail does have point.


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 12, 2016)

BobtailCon said:


> You shouldn't pressure people about things you have no evidence of . . .



And where is that pressure please?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 12, 2016)

Everyone has a right to their opinion so we should leave it at that, agreed?


----------



## Ultraroel (Jan 12, 2016)

Lol. religion and even numerology can cause couples to break up in the end. 
I've never been okay with leaving my life and my character in the hands of some entity or some stars that had influence and whatever on my character. 
I believe all these things people make up, either religion or superstitions are here cause we are 1) Scared shitless of what happens to us and our soul when we die and 2) it's easier to put the consequences of our choices in another entities hands' and pretend we did not have any influence on the matter.

I believe in taking responsibilities for my actions, to accept the choices that I made and that unfortunately, genes gave me specific challenges to deal with. 
And yes, live is pointless other than reproduction and reproduction for the sake of reproduction is pointless, so in the end we do not have a cause. 
Still, one can choose to take it for what it is and to make it the best for yourself, else it will be a boring exercise. 

Anyway.. Numbers, stars, fiction and other things do not influence me and I have issues with people who strongly believe in influences in your life other than human.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm not an adherent but i do believe that leaving it in the hands of the stars is not quite the message. I think it's more about tendencies and alignment...that is aligning one's self for greater harmony.


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 12, 2016)

mrmustard615 said:


> Everyone has a right to their opinion so we should leave it at that, agreed?



Agreed! I couldn't agree more.


----------



## The Green Shield (Jan 12, 2016)

It is interesting, to be able to guess someone's personality by reading the stars. Cultures throughout history have done stuff like this. Regardless of my own personal beliefs on this matter, it is very interesting to look at.

*EDIT:* I know mrmustard15 already did it, but just to reinforce: Play nice, or we will give this thread the most grievous smiting of smiting. It will not be pleasant, fun, nor pretty.


----------



## BobtailCon (Jan 12, 2016)

The Green Shield said:


> *EDIT:* I know mrmustard15 already did it, but just to reinforce: Play nice, or we will give this thread the most grievous smiting of smiting. It will not be pleasant, fun, nor pretty.



I haven't had a good smiting in years.


----------



## The Green Shield (Jan 12, 2016)

BobtailCon said:


> I haven't had a good smiting in years.



IT WILL NOT BE KIND!!! 

:hell_pawn::hell_pawn:

But seriously, I do enjoy this philosophical debate, so let's keep it level, 'K?


----------



## dither (Jan 13, 2016)

The Green Shield said:


> It is interesting, to be able to guess someone's personality by reading the stars. Cultures throughout history have done stuff like this. Regardless of my own personal beliefs on this matter, it is very interesting to look at.
> 
> *EDIT:* I know mrmustard15 already did it, but just to reinforce: Play nice, or we will give this thread the most grievous smiting of smiting. It will not be pleasant, fun, nor pretty.



Glad to see this post.


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 13, 2016)

A new chapter of my writings about numerology and astrology is available now in the 'Food for Thought' thread. 

Here is a link for anyone interested who has not yet seen it:

http://www.writingforums.com/thread...Food-For-Thought/page57?p=1952170#post1952170

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 17, 2016)

Another excursion into numerology with the title 'Thirteen - An Unlucky Number?' is now available in 'Food For Thought'.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 17, 2016)

Aquarius said:


> *The Day Of Our Birth*
> ​
> Every number from one to nine is under the rulership of one the known planets of our solar system. The zero represents the circle of Eternity. The day we were born in any month of the year in itself reveals quite a lot about ourselves and our predestined pathway through life. Together with the wise ones in charge of us, we ourselves chose it a long time ago in the world or light, our true home and resting place after each completed lifetime. We agreed to this pathway as the most suitable one for the further development of the abilities we already possessed, in the hope that in this way our evolutionary pathway would one fine day lead to the fulfilment of our highest potential as a human being on the Earth plane.
> 
> ...




Twaddle.


----------

